# Unknown YouTube Pianist Recording Every Beethoven Sonata



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

This young pianist from Pakistan is climbing the mount Everest of classical piano by recording all the Beethoven sonatas. His name is Usman Anees.

I just happened to stumble upon him and was quite impressed by his playing. Right now he's played every sonata up to the Appassionata.

The thing is I don't think anyone is really aware of what he's doing. This sort of undertaking and his talent are too great to go unnoticed.

I encourage you to check out his YouTube channel and root him on his marathon run, he's getting closer to the Hammerklavier! It's good to support young talent especially ones with this kind of ambition.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

firstly, obviously he should have more than 2 views on these videos. He is quite good. and memorizing all of those sonatas is no small accomplishment. Bravo.

his cameras are bad (low fps), his recorded sound is bad, his piano is out of tune, he plays quite a few wrong notes and makes some rhythmic errors as well. 

Not to say I wouldn't love to see him perform live though. 

Sure wish I could play any of those sonatas :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Not to say I wouldn't love to see him perform live though.
> 
> Sure wish I could play any of those sonatas.


I add + 1 towards this.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

jailhouse said:


> firstly, obviously he should have more than 2 views on these videos. He is quite good. and memorizing all of those sonatas is no small accomplishment. Bravo.
> 
> his cameras are bad (low fps), his recorded sound is bad, his piano is out of tune, he plays quite a few wrong notes and makes some rhythmic errors as well.
> 
> ...


I had pretty much the same reaction and conclusions. He might be able to correct some of the technical errors with more practice of each sonata. And maybe with more professional direction -or is he perhaps self-taught? Particularly, given the effort he's putting in, I wish he was better recorded. In any event, I envy his talent and accomplishment!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

DaveM said:


> I had pretty much the same reaction and conclusions. He might be able to correct some of the technical errors with more practice of each sonata. And maybe with more professional direction -or is he perhaps self-taught? Particularly, given the effort he's putting in, I wish he was better recorded. In any event, I envy his talent and accomplishment!


He's got a lot of potential especially with the right teacher. He may not have the recording equipment but he has the talent and, most of all, the devotion. I completely admire what he's doing and I hope everything comes together for him to have a career as a pianist.


----------

